# Heat mat - 3 foot vivarium



## Mark_Frazer (Nov 22, 2009)

Hi All

I've just help my son set up a 3 foot vivarium for his 2 leopard geckos. We've put floor tiles on the bottom rather than using sand that was in the previous tank, this is on a stat, we seem to have a problem getting the temperature high enough do you think we need a more powerful heat mat or to
change the substrate?

Any ideas would be appreciated.

Thanks,

Mark


----------



## byron1987 (May 7, 2009)

were is the prob in the vivarium ?


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

what size heat mat is it? and as asked, where is it probe in the viv? and also, where is the probe for the thermometer?
If you are using dial thermometers stuck to the viv wall you're only measuring there and no where the leos are, and the dial ones aren't great anyway..


----------



## Mark_Frazer (Nov 22, 2009)

The heat mat is a habistat 12 watt, 11 x 11 inches, the thermometer is a dual digital one with the sensors just above the tiles at the back of the vivarium, the temperature at the moment hovers about 80. I just don't know if the mat is powerfull enough to get through the tiles.

Thanks,

Mark


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

the mat should be although in this weather you're starting with a low ambient temperature to start with, so it's got to battle its way to room temperature first.
Put the probe onto of the tiles over the heat mat rather than just above. Heat mats don't do a good job of heating the air, just what's touching it. you should notice an increase


----------

